# This SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY - September 1st - CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Sears September Bicycle ride - Long Beach



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 29, 2019)

*      September ride THEME ..... *

*         the  SEARS  SEPTEMBER  ride                                                                              *​
​* Yes - THIS SUNDAY September 1st is the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage Bicycle ride - CYCLONE COASTER family member FordMike ( on theCABE forums ) has requested the THEME to be "the SEARS SEPTEMBER ride" - So if you have a vintage bicycle sold by SEARS - BRING IT - RIDE IT - The Sears Roebuck and Company was responsible for some of the most outrageous and sought after bicycle designs - The Elgin Bluebird, Elgin Robin, Elgin Blackhawk,the Flightliner & Spaceliner were all Sears exclusives - Sears primarily used the Westfield Mfg. Co. and Murray Ohio Mfg. Co. to produce their special bicycles designs - Sears bicycles sold before World War II were branded as Elgin & after World War II as J.C. Higgins *

*    The THEMED bicycle rides are NOT exclusive rides by any means - The THEMED rides are just meant to showcase - gather & inspire people to ride the THEMED bicycle with others - So if you do not have a THEMED bicycle then just RIDE ANY BICYCLE YOU CHOOSE to any CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle ride the first Sunday each month along the city paths & along the strand in our home town of Long Beach California - The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Vintage bicycle rides start from our usual starting point PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE - Meet & Greet 9:30am - Kickstands up @ 10:30am SHARP - If you're late - the ride starts without you - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank *

_* ... go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions ... RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank*_

*


*


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2019)

See you there...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...er-ride-sunday-sept-1st-long-beach-ca.157433/


----------



## slick (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll be on a bike that's starts with the letter S but it won't be from Sears. LOL


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like It'll be next year before my Sears bike will be ready. Have a great ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2019)

This year’s ride will be a memorial of sorts.


We lost our local Sears store this year.
All my Craftsman Tools, Hang Ten shirts and Levi’s 501 Jeans were bought there.
Another piece of Americana gone.
I’m so glad that the products they sold could stand up to the test of time.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Just a few pics of this years ride....


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2019)

Miss America.


Oh, yeah, the bike is pretty cool too.



1939 Sears, 53rd Anniversary Special.



Napoleon wished he was as cool as this guy!



Some riders just look so good on their bikes.





















Bobby Shelby and his gal, Mary even made an appearance.






The motley crew.


















And then, a feast fit for a King.


----------



## mrg (Sep 1, 2019)

Light turnout because of the holiday weekend but a cool ride for Sears September


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 3, 2019)

*Thanks again to all that made it out for a little cooler weather day along the California Coast on their favorite bicycles today .. Smaller group of around 70 riders with some great looking SEARS bicycles making it out for the day *
 
_*NEXT MONTH*__* the theme request was for a Schwinn AEROCYCLE ride - Well seeing how there are not too many of those then or now - the theme was expanded to the *__*AEROCYCLE _ AUTOCYCLE _ MOTORBIKE EXTRAVAGANZA*__* --- All Schwinn built balloon bicycles that were built between 1934 to 1940*_

_*AGAIN the theme is for those who have a featured "Theme" bicycle to get out on theirs with others who have a "Theme" bicycle - a bicycle brand reunion of sorts .. It is merely a suggestion not a requirement - No theme bicycle in your house - simple solution is to simply ride your favorite bicycle with us @ the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Sunday Vintage bicycle ride held on the first Sunday of every month all year round in Long Beach CA - go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions - or visit us @ *__*Cyclone Coaster*__* on *__*FACEBOOK   *_

*RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank *

*

*


----------

